# Think i have the talent?



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

To be a photograpther?(thses were taken on my new camera)The camera is blury when i take close up pics









^my waterfall










flower^









another flower^








horse plow in my garden^








One of my 4 gardens^








part of one of my gardens^^








my gardens pond^\

tell meh what ya think!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I would look into a local photography club/group/class (4-H, community college, etc). That way you can learn how to use all the things your camera can do (ie not using auto-focus for shots to avoid the blurring, etc) and how to best use lighting, etc.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Truthfully, your composition is poor and you really either need to learn how to use the macro setting on your camera or at least don't post the attempts.

It takes time to learn how to take professional pictures. Get a book on it and give it another try. Sometimes talent needs to be developed and that takes education and taking a LOT of pictures.

The best shot on here is the last one but you didn't take the time to remove the buckets. The other shots need a lot of cropping.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> Sometimes talent needs to be developed and that takes education and taking a LOT of pictures.


Boy is that right. I took over 500 pictures the other day. I had 10 REALLY good ones and a handful of alright ones. Practice makes perfect. My problem is although I have a good eye for photography, I don't yet understand how to use my camera. I don't see what you were trying to capture in the photos, but I think you would probably benefit from a photography like me. 4H has a good one.


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

i think a person either has the talent for something, or doesnt. like me for instance, no matter how hard or how much i practice, i suck at cooking, i absolutely suck. you can get better at something if you do practice, but some ppl just dont have the touch for certain things.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Read, read, read! Firstly, all (recent) digital cameras should have a macro setting, which is designed for close up shots. Learn about your camera; Do you understand white balance, different effects it may have, auto vs. manual focus, all it's different modes?

Then photography in general... You need to learn about composition techniques. I would reccomend taking some classes using an SLR camera, film is best, or digital. You really learn about the technical aspects of photography, from choosing the right film speed, ISO, Aperture etc. You learn about different types of focus and depth of field. You will learn about composition techniques such as patterns, rule of thirds, repetition, framing, etc. Hard light and soft light, best times of day for either hard light or soft light, saturation... 

Developing your own film and learning learning how to print your own photos is an amazing thing, and you really get an understanding of the elements that go into a good photo that you will never get with a simple POS camera.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree with above^^. You need more practice. And in my opinion, the first photo was the best one.

I don't count photography as my hobby but I phograph occasionally and have found some tips I've noticed good.

1)Remove obtrusive, unwanted objects if you can (eg redundant garden tools if you try to photograph flowers, "background" cars and bikes etc if you try to catch natural landscape). Those objects are often ugly, broke the 'magic' of the picture and steal your attention from the primary object. 

2) Crop if you need to. Profit from photoshop programs. Now because it's a way easier to treat photo with photoshop program (or at least I think so) than try to find a perfect view angle with camera, remove every obtrusive object etc before photographing you can profit from those programs. My guideline with most of pictures is; make it so simple than possible. If there are 'pieces' of something close the margin of the photo, it's better to crop them out, it makes it more simple. An extra tip especially for all kind of vertical and horizontal objects (like trees): don't crop them so that you 'split' them. Splitting them makes whole the photo look somehow incoherent and wrong cropped. Here's a little example, not so good but hope you'll catch it. So let's think you try to catch that flower bed in the 'photo':








Looks a little more simple and calmer, isn't it? Personally I'd perhaps photoshop those birds out. The object needn't to be always in the middle of the photo, use your creativity and find more angles!








3)Blur, sharpen if you need to. Especially if you have one, clear object that you want to highlight. You can bring the primary object more out if you sharpen it/blur the background a bit. In most of photoshop programs there's a tool which allow you to choose and 'pick' areas that you want to manipulate. Use it. Don't still blur/sharpen too much, it doesn't look good.

4) Check color/contrast. You can set them with most of photoshop programs too.
These are just few basic guidelines I obey. It isn't the only and one right way, of course there's all kind of other ways to photograph too. Depends a lot what kind of photos you want to take.

I also agree with it that you could familiarize yourself with the settings of your camera more.

If you want to see some of my photos you can watch them here: http://www.horseforum.com/hobbies/sharing-best-part-my-photograpy-58203/


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

my dad does it for a hobby. Look at some of his pix www.boydshots.com and maybe you can get an idea on how it's done...


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well ive decided i dont really have the talent lol.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

i think theyre good pictures and you should "keep on keepin on" dont listen to the others.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks^


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^^ I think not listening to the others is a bit silly, seeing as she has got some very good advice. No one told her to stop taking pictures or that she is horrible, all gave her constructive criticism and tips on how to get better.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

HorseOfCourse said:


> i think theyre good pictures and you should "keep on keepin on" dont listen to the others.


Okay, she asked for critique - and she got very honest, and helpful, feedback. What would you suggest she not listen to?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I am only 13, and havent been 'taking' photos a long time, so how much can you expect from me lol?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

When you ask for a critique, people critique. If you wanted compliments, then don't ask for a critique next time. 

It's like riding... You don't critique a young person easier than an older person, everyone no matter the age should be aspiring to be the best they can.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I understand you are 13. No one in this thread suggested you ought not take pictures - in fact, everyone made suggestions as to how you could improve on something you clearly want to pursue. Photography facinates me - I am much older than you and am NOT a photographer by any means. I welcome any input and suggestion I can get as to how to better use the camera I have to capture what I want to capture. The key is to be OPEN to the feedback (especially when you ask for it) and use it to make improvement rather than plugging your ears and pulling the "la-la-la, I can't hear you" when it isn't exactly what you want to be told.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I think your pictures are pretty good! the camera manual is your BFF!! I would also say try to get into a photography club in school (probably not available tell high school) because they will have really nice camera's you can use, 4h is really good as well, i have never taken any classes or anything... but maybe im not that good? I really don't care if i am or not, all i know if i like taking pictures and even if i suck at it i'll never ever stop. To bad you dont live closer to me i'd let you borrow my canon camera for a week or so, its hard to get bad pictures with a good camera. But don't give up! If you like doing it who care's what other's think? start saving up for a really nice camera, it will help alot!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah i am saving up for the best camera ever!! lol


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Morgan, it is not the camera as much as it is the cameraman. I taught photography many many years ago (when we still had dark rooms and real film - LOL) and I can tell you that the best camera in the world is worthless without a person who knows the principles of photography. 

Son #2 has had some of his photos used in text books, magazines, and photo journal books. Many of his shots were taken spur of the moment with a rather simple camera, but he knows how to compose the shot and how to tweak the picture on his computer.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> Morgan, it is not the camera as much as it is the cameraman. I taught photography many many years ago (when we still had dark rooms and real film - LOL) and I can tell you that the best camera in the world is worthless without a person who knows the principles of photography.
> 
> Son #2 has had some of his photos used in text books, magazines, and photo journal books. Many of his shots were taken spur of the moment with a rather simple camera, but he knows how to compose the shot and how to tweak the picture on his computer.


I agree completely - an inexpensive/basic camera can yield great shots and the most expensive/decked-out camera with all the bells and whistles can give the worst - it's all about the person pushing the button. This is why getting involved with clubs (4-H, through school, community centers, etc) and or seeking classes (many hobby stores, community centers, community colleges, etc offer them) would be helpful. You can learn how to make the best use of the camera you have - most of even the most basic ones available today come with a huge variety of settings, adjustments, etc that you can use and master. Your age can be a plus for you as you can start now with a clean slate rather than being like me and trying to unlearn what I thought I knew and relearn the new info. 
Is your camera digital? One thing I love about a digi camera is you can take thousands of pictures and not be spending on film, etc -- that way, when you get 100 pictures and 5 are worth keeping (been there) you aren't out anything and you don't hesitate to take a shot because you only have x number of shots left on the roll.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> Well ive decided i dont really have the talent lol.


Nah, don't say that. Only few, especially talented people have bornt as specialists... And most of them need to practice too. Then rest of us have to practice, practice and practice again so we can become good too.

Now if you need some tips for your composition I'd say have some kind of focus while photographing. It can be but it needn't to be something very blazing or consciously remarkable but something that gives your photos their meaning and soul. While chosing the focus check 'main shapes and lines' at first, then details.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

To be honost, there are few truley talented people in this world. I mean, they have the want and they have some given abilities but for the most part, people have to work for things.

You just need to practice and in all honosty, photography is HARD. Even proffesional photographers will take 100 shots to get that ONE PERFECT SHOT...

keep at it...


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

i wont stop, put i dont think i have the talent to be pro


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...You don't have the EXPERIENCE to be a pro.... you can LEARN things... it isn't always "you either have it or you don't"... sometimes you GAIN it... gosh I feel old!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

How old ARE you? I always see Joshies posts and she always says MEEN OLD farmpony


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm about HALF Joshies age!

Can you believe I just got robbed by the carrot bandit AND he dropped carrots in the same page!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I taught photography many many years ago (when we still had dark rooms and real film - LOL)


I miss school, simply because they had the best darkroom! I used to love developing my own film and spent hours in the darkrom playing with my prints. We even learnt how to print colour photos ourselves... Now there is a lot of tweaking! I wish I had my own darkroom... :[


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

For me, the more expensive the camera, the more trouble I have. I have taken some really awesome pictures with a cheapo digi camera. My guy got me a really nice canon for my birthday last year and I still have no idea how to use it.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Don't give up on it- the feedback here was all constructive. I really believe that with some time (either on your own with the book or, better still, with some instruction) you could see a whole lot of progress and be taking fantastic shots.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

Dont give up but walk away and USE THIS ADVICE! I know that i have recently admitted to myself that i want to try photography and ended up buying a nice camera. Although i have a nice "eye" im still learning! Im begining to use the auto device less and less and experiment - with the help of friends, family and of course the _manual! _ I was recently on a trip with some friends. One of the boys is really good and was showing and teaching me different techniques and things that i didnt even know existed on my camera! I might never be any good but at least im doing somehting i love! Keep trying and use all the resources you have!


----------

